# Gold Executive W DIW



## manbuckwal (Jan 29, 2014)

This was made from wood received from @barry richardson in the wood giveaway . The pics don't even come close to how remarkable this pen looks !!! My MIL is giving it to a friend as a gift. Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2014)

Boooooooo tom. Had to go and one up me. Lol. Good job

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 29, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Boooooooo tom. Had to go and one up me. Lol. Good job


Not at all Tony, your Buckeye rocks! I had to CA this baby a week ago n just finished it. Now have to make the pencil. lol


----------



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah I stayed home due to ice and snow ( one of our guys braves it and turne his bucket truck over ) and wanted to make some pens but " somehow " I ran out of ca and accelerator so I actually have some pens on second coat of BLO so I can't post them. Never used that finish so ho know how it will turn out


----------



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Not at all Tony, your Buckeye rocks! I had to CA this baby a week ago n just finished it. Now have to make the pencil. lol


Does this set have the pencil set with it? I didn't realize that if it did. Slimlines 30 cal are the only sets I did before this set


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes you can get a pencil in this kit as well . One of the reasons I like em. I will post the set when I finish the pencil. I'm working on it now. Hope your BlO works out for ya !


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow. That is a KILLER piece of Diw! Nice pen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 29, 2014)

Here it is with the pencil @Tclem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2014)

Tom - Excellent work on both pieces. I haven't seen that depth on DIW before - be jot sanding or your finish method you nailed it man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 29, 2014)

Your sure did justice with great Form, Fit and Finish along with nice choice of plating to show off some great looking timber.
Well done.

les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome job. I just quit making pens. Just going to look at yours from now on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 29, 2014)

Just some great wood to work with. That figure in the Pen didn't show up until it was turned !


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 29, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Awesome job. I just quit making pens. Just going to look at yours from now on


Ha, I'm still a novice . U make great pens !


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 29, 2014)

That is a real nice looking combo. Beautiful wood.

Ray


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, That's about as good as it gets Tom, I'm not going to complain that you won my wood anymore I'm glad it ended up in the hands of a master....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

